# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τί τρώνε τα lovebirds?

## Andreas4

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με το τι τρώνε τα lovebirds εκτός από τη συνηθισμένη τροφή γιατί εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες που τα έχω δεν τρώνε κάτι άλλο εκτός από τροφή.Τους έχω βάλει και αγγουράκι και μαρούλι και μηλό αλλά ούτε να το αγγίξουν...

----------


## lagreco69

> Παιδιά θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε σχετικά με το τι τρώνε τα lovebirds εκτός από τη συνηθισμένη τροφή γιατί εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες που τα έχω δεν τρώνε κάτι άλλο εκτός από τροφή.Τους έχω βάλει και αγγουράκι και μαρούλι και μηλό αλλά ούτε να το αγγίξουν...


Αντρεα διαβασε αυτο Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι και να τους παρεις να τους βαλεις σουπιοκοκκαλο εαν δεν το εχεις κανει ηδη!! το χρειαζονται για το ασβεστιο τους για ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου. επισης τα φρουτα και τα λαχανικα, δοκιμασε να τους τα κρεμασεις σαν παιχνιδια απο το κλουβι!! ετσι μπορει να μπουν στον πειρασμο να τα δοκιμασουν και τελικα και να τους αρεσουν.

----------


## Athina

*Στην αρχή τα περισσότερα πουλιά δεν αγγίζουν τίποτα.
Ιδικά όταν είναι άγρια,φοβούνται ότι μπαίνει στο κλουβί.
Με το καιρό θα αρχίσουν να δαγκώνουν,τσιμπάν και να δοκιμάζουν ότι τους αρέσει! 
Αν δεν τρώνε καθόλου φρούτα-λαχανικά μπορείς να τους πάρεις pellets για τα οποία πάλι δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τα φάνε!
Εγώ πάλι καλά ήμουνα τυχερή σ αυτό το θέμα και τα τσακίζουν!!!*

----------


## Andreas4

τι είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο?που μπορώ να το βρω?

----------


## COMASCO

> τι είναι το σουπιοκόκκαλο?που μπορώ να το βρω?


σε ολα τα πετ σοπ!!!ειναι παρα πολυ απαραιτητο!!!και πρεπει αν υπαρχει συνεχεια στο κλουβι!!
οριστε και μια φωτογραφια απο αυτα:

----------


## COMASCO

να* ηθελα να πω!!

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Σαπιοκόκκαλο είναι ο σκελετός της σουπιάς..Όταν καθαρίζουν την σουπιά έχει ένα πλακέ κόκκαλο καθ όλο το μήκος.. Αποτελείται από ασβέστιο και είναι σε αφή όπως την κιμωλία... Πωλούν όλα τα pet shop.. Τούς αρέσει να την ροκανίζουν..

----------


## Andreas4

ευχαριστώ παιδιά.θα πάω αυρίο να αγοράσω!

----------


## Andreas4

παιδιά χάρηκα πολύ σήμερα, για πρώτη φορά έφαγαν μαρούλι! τους το έβαλα σαν παιχνίδι να κρέμεται από το κλουβί, μάλλον αυτό βοήθησε τελικά!

----------


## ananda

άντε ...μπράβο!!!
σιγά σιγά λίγο από όλα  :Happy:

----------


## cockatiel

εμενα ολα τα φρουτα και λαχανικα τρωνε !!! αλλα παντα κρεμασμενα !! εννοω ολα που επειτρεπετε

----------


## Andreas4

όταν τους τα βάζεις κάτω στη σχάρα δεν τα τρώνε ούτε εσένα?

----------


## cockatiel

ποτε των ποτων !!!! δηλαδη μονο απο το χερι μου (κατι κουραστικο) και κραμασενα !!!

----------


## Andreas4

αα επειδή και γω εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες που τα έχω τους βάζω καθημερινά κάτω στη σχάρα διάφορα λαχανικά και φρούτα και ποτέ δεν τα άγγιξαν

----------

